# Humming breaker panel



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

I was in to look at a possible basement finish reno, and noticed that the breaker panel was humming. Not crackling - that 60Hz hum. Ona hunch I flipped the breaker for the basement lights, and it immediately stopped. Breaker back on, lights back on, and back to humming.

The hum comes from the bottom corner of the panel where this breaker is located.

There are two transformers attached to the panel in that area - at least one is doorbell - but the hum seems to come from inside the panel, not the exterior transformers.

There is significant wiring for computer network, phoen, cable, etc immediately adjacent.

There are traces of a foundation water leak immediately above the panel that may have dripped on the panel.

I wish I had noted the brand to know if it's an old Stablock fire-starter. 

House was built in mid 1980's.

Does this sound like "Perfectly normal, forget about it." or "Tell them to get a sparky in ASAP before you enter that basement again."??

Thanks.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Could you give us an idea what type of music it's humming? Is it oldies rock&roll?


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

thom said:


> Could you give us an idea what type of music it's humming? Is it oldies rock&roll?


My fear is that it's death metal.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Breakers sometimes hum when the current draw is just shy of popping them. They can also hum just because they've forgotten the words. 

I wouldn't panic, but I'd swap it with a known good (and quiet) one to see if that stops it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I was in to look at a possible basement finish reno, and noticed that the breaker panel was humming. Not crackling - that 60Hz hum. Ona hunch I flipped the breaker for the basement lights, and it immediately stopped. Breaker back on, lights back on, and back to humming.
> 
> ...





> There are traces of a foundation water leak immediately above the panel that may have dripped on the panel.


If there looks like there is water damage and water is leaking inside the panel that can corrode the Busing and make the breakers fit loosely and you will get humming and over heating and that will lead to this.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bar B Que


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds like wrong brand of breaker not fully making contact...or a bad connection


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, didnt read the whole post - get a sparky asap!


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> If there looks like there is water damage and water is leaking inside the panel that can corrode the Busing and make the breakers fit loosely and you will get humming and over heating and that will lead to this.


This is can happen, but the humming itself does not come from the buss connection, but from the breaker internals & it does'nt matter what brand it is.

It is the mechanical fingers inside of the breaker that are vibrating, because of dust/dirt or are worn out & not making complete contact, thus the humming noise. 

Replace it, but yes take a look at the condition of the buss also..................


----------

